# Vape mail from a true legend



## clydern (12/12/18)

This guy deserves a slow clap, NO a thousand violins playing his favourite song. @Viper_SA you a legend buddy thank you for all the extras. It is so generous of you to give me these things that we didn't even agree on. Christmas came early buddy. Thank you so much















Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/12/18)

My pleasure bud, your reaction is all the thanks I need

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 15


----------



## Chanelr (12/12/18)

@Viper_SA true gentleman ne! Well done, people like you make the vape world a better place

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

